# Washed it, wrinkled. What kind of fabric does not?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Purchased some beautiful Batik quilting fabric planning on using for girls outfits- but washed it (after sewing edges!) and it is easy to wrinkle. Am thinking it may be a blankie, like Lil' Suburban Homestead posted, that was cute! 
Now I need to know what kind of fabric for kids clothes? Moms need wash and wear- but pure polyester is out. I bought a yard of cute cotton, what I would call seersucker at Walmart, that came out much nicer. Do cottons differ in wrinkle amount? 
You guys are great, appreciate the help!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

broadcloth 65% cotton/35% poly - makes it much less wrinkly.

but almost any pure natural fabric will have the wrinkles, so if it's got 35% to 50% poly or such in it, less wrinkles.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok! Now, on the wrinkled quilt fabric- where do you buy flannel backing? Joanns is on sale, but they do not have good reviews.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My ex-sister-in-law use to go to the fabric store. When she found something she liked, she would take the corner and wad it up in her hand. If it wrinkled she would pass it up. If if mostly came out smooth she would buy that. She made ALL her cloths and HATED ironing.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Poly, rayon or knit blends wrinkle less.


----------

